# baby Phoenix



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

hey guys 

wow i havent been here in a while been busy with baby Phoenix as hes just full with energy

hes now 80 days old and he is adorable, a messy bird but very cute.

here are some pics to see how he looks like now.














































and he looks like exaaaaactly like his mother


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

What a gorgeous baby! Mom is pretty too of course


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

thanks <3, guess which one the mom?


----------



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

The one on the right?


----------



## Knitty68 (Jul 12, 2012)

awww how cute!


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Congrats! and a boy FOR SURE(red eye reflection)
the one to the right is the baby i'm guessing because of the grey on the crest and the striped beak


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Congrats! and a boy FOR SURE(red eye reflection)


I'm not sure about that...if you look at the pic of him AND mom together, she also has a red eye flash, which could also be an indication of split to fallow (I have a female pied who has a red eye flash and this was the only thing that made sense.)


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

I only noticed that after i posted.i tried to edit my post but my internet is being slow.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awww Phoenix is gorgeous


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Very handsome little fella. Looked like he enjoys having his photo taken.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Phoenix is very handsome,great pictures I enjoyed them all.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Phoenix is on the right..he was wing spot sexed as a boy.  I always like seeing pictures of him. He is a cutie.


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

thanks guys <3 yeah we did the whole wing spots and according to dallytsuka hes a boy and i think so too, now i have to wait till he molts i will be updating you guys with pics during and after molting, i did also notice once some male behavior as he was trying to imitate sounds but that happened once a few weeks ago i'll have to wait and see.


----------



## elliot (Jun 25, 2012)

He is a stunning little boy


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

thank you


----------

